# Germany considering mandatory winter tyres.



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

'Picked this from Promobil - you can get the gist of it from the google translation. It's by no means a certainty but I have just ordered some Continental VancoWinter2's for the coming season.

"Winter tires are mandatory in the debate 

09/10/2010 by Volker Hammermeister 

The Federal Department of Transportation is planning a "Winter tires are mandatory. 

In winter conditions, of course: right tire and possibly snow chains. 
Photo: Volker Hammermeister 

Each driver must also, according to the ADAC realize that offer ice, snow and slush only winter or all-season tires provide maximum safety. A general, time-limited winter tires are required, from about October to April, with no special weather-related event, the Auto Club does not critical: this would be drivers who live for example in areas where limited the winter only takes place and without the in typical winter conditions on trips or switch to public transport can only be asked to pay unnecessarily. Similarly, the holder of a second car. 

For a time-scheduled general obligation suggests winter tires, according to the ADAC also that it would be of a piece of equipment provision, which were correct not to foreign visitors. To the currently valid rules of conduct must also keep drivers from other countries. 

Regardless of this legal debate, the ADAC recommends that all drivers who want to winter in all weather conditions to be mobile, mounted snow tires in good time. The legal limit depth of 1.6 mm is sufficient for winter tires in the opinion of the club is not enough. Winter tires should have at least four millimeter tread depth and no older than five years of age".

Kev


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

kevina said:


> 'Picked this from Promobil - you can get the gist of it from the google translation. It's by no means a certainty but I have just ordered some Continental VancoWinter2's for the coming season.
> 
> "Winter tires are mandatory in the debate
> 
> ...


A lot of this has been driven by the insurance companies who take a dim view of any claim during the winter months when winter tyres are not fitted, my factory in Germany change over Nov 1 - March 31 as a general rule to overcome any problems

There has been discussion about foreign vehicles having to also comply in regions where snow & Ice are prevalent, at very least snow chains

Chris


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

How well does the tread on winter tyres wear in summer?

Bearing in mind that most of us replace tyres because of age not wear, could we fit winter tyres for all year round use and would the tread last?


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

summer where is great due to the tyre compound used:

hi silica content to aid rapid warm up in low temps, Have tried winter tyres on the motorbike and campers and in spring to autumn where is high especially above 28c, thats why the germans etc have two sets of tyres.

some of the new van tyres are M+S as std [mud and snow] so should be cheaper than the camper variety. surely it wouldnt cost much to change tyres in spring , better than 4 new wheels.

The stopping distance in cold conditions that warrent winter tyres is greater than std tyres due to the increased grip and tread pattern to disperse snow from the treads clever people eh!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

FoweyBoy said:


> How well does the tread on winter tyres wear in summer?
> 
> Bearing in mind that most of us replace tyres because of age not wear, could we fit winter tyres for all year round use and would the tread last?


I've been using Vredestein Quatrac all-season/winter tyres all year round on my car for the last 2 years and I don't find they wear any quicker than so called "summer" tyres.

Anyway I think we get more "winter" than we do "summer" so don't see any reason to swap back to summer tyres for a few weeks each year.


----------

